# Cheap n' Easy Fence Finials



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

What a neat way to recycle and save a few bucks! Gotta love it! Nice find, Dave!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Great idea! Might try this; not only will the fence tops look good, but the house will smell good as well.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I love these kinds of ideas. Brilliant!


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

those look great! i was planning on the corragated plastic "spear" toppers, but this idea is much better... i use those in our house as well. 
I save all kinds of crap for halloween, u name it, and it can probably serve a purpose somewhere,,,deodorant balls, ripped up clothing, styrofoam up the yinyan,,,scraps of this and thats,, i need another big garage just for storage / work room!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

I love that!!! What a fantastic idea and they look great!!!
very Creative, Dave!!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow that is just a great idea!!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone.
I was hoping this idea might come in handy for others. If anyone else does this, be sure to post some pics!

(NOTE: If you make the same kind of jig I used, put a small wad of masking tape-sticky side out-on top of each nail. This keeps the cap from spinning around as you try to spray paint it.)


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

GREAT idea!!! I don't know where you all come up with this stuff but, I'm glad you do!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I like that idea. that would look pointed from a distence in low lighting. Great project.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Great idea! I'm currently looking for topper ideas too.


----------

